# Pride of Dover: 1987 - 2010



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Afternoon all,

Just as a little info, if anyone is travelling Dover - Calais tonight on the 23:55 sailing, say goodby and 'many thanks' to the "Pride of Dover" as she retires tonight following 23 years of almost trouble free sailing.

The first of the 'jumbo' ferries designed to beat the competition from the channel tunnel, she has plied back and forth from Dover to Calais with monotenous regularity and will now be retired - probably to the sun in the Mediterranian, where most retired cross-channel ferries end up....

Raise a glass to her..........and thank her for carrying you safely on the start of your journeys....

Her replacement, "Spirit of Britain" will come into service early in the new year.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for that.
we listen to the ship to shore whilst parked up in Calias port and have seen her a few times.
Sad old day.

Phill


----------

